# Retired NASA 747 Space Shuttle Carrier moved to Palmdale for display



## CHamilton (Sep 15, 2014)

NASA Shuttle Carrier Aircraft 911 Moves to Final Home


> NASA 911, one of two retired Shuttle Carrier Aircraft that ferried NASA’s space shuttles across the country for three decades, is towed from NASA Armstrong’s Building 703 on its final journey to the City of Palmdale’s nearby Joe Davies Heritage Airpark where it is now on permanent display.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fairviewroad (Sep 15, 2014)

Would have been moved up the road to Lancaster but city leaders there feared the aircraft would be used to

bring homeless into their city.


----------



## jis (Sep 18, 2014)

While one chapter closes on the US manned space program, another begins in a big way with NASA granting $6.2 billion to SpaceX and Boeing to develop, certify and operate manned space launch and return vehicles. Fully US operated manned craft launches will begin in the latter half of 2017. In this phase each is contracted for 6 launches for a total of 12. All missions to be launched from the Kennedy Space Center. Boeing is converting VAB 3 to use it as it's vehicle assembly facility for the CTS 100.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Ryan (Sep 18, 2014)

Yes sir!!! Exciting times to be sure.

Think we can get Elon Musk interested in rail travel? He's kicking @$$ and taking names with both Tesla and SpaceX.


----------



## rickycourtney (Sep 18, 2014)

RyanS said:


> Yes sir!!! Exciting times to be sure.
> 
> Think we can get Elon Musk interested in rail travel? He's kicking @$$ and taking names with both Tesla and SpaceX.


He sort of is interested in high speed travel... but not high speed rail. He's the one who proposed the Hyperloop system for California. It seems pretty pie in the sky to me... but the guy can't seem to fail at the moment.


----------



## xyzzy (Sep 18, 2014)

N911NA is ex-JAL.


----------



## railiner (Sep 18, 2014)

xyzzy said:


> N911NA is ex-JAL.


And N905NA is ex-AA........


----------

